# 1995 Nissan Hardbody odometer problem.



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Everything on my instrument cluster works expect the odometer and trip counter. Have taken cluster apart to check gears. Everything seems fine.

What controls the odometer and trip counter?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

It uses circuits inside the instrument cluster. There is one signal coming in from the speed sensor. The other data is determined from it.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

So since it is reading the speed but not turning odometer, would I need a new cluster? Or could it be a break in the wire coming from sensor grounding out on transmission


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

You could go either way. If your electronic debugging skills are good and you are good with a soldering iron, you could try looking for an amp inside the cluster that is burned out and replace it with something similar from DigiKey. You could also see if there is one like yours listed on eBay, but the older these trucks get the more expensive these clusters are.

For a Nissan D21 Hardbody community, this one seems to be the best:






[VIDEO] Checking Error Codes - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


[VIDEO] Checking Error Codes Hardbody Forum (D21)



www.infamousnissan.com


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Azazel said:


> So since it is reading the speed but not turning odometer, would I need a new cluster? Or could it be a break in the wire coming from sensor grounding out on transmission


You would need to replace the speedometer head unit inside the cluster to fix the odometer.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Thank you! I lucked out on a cluster on eBay. Excellent condition, guy was asking 144.98 or make offer. Made $100 offer, didn’t expect him to accept but he did and I had a $10 off coupon so $90 

been a Blessed week for me!
Thanks for the help and may my blessing be past on to others. 😁


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Azazel said:


> Thank you! I lucked out on a cluster on eBay. Excellent condition, guy was asking 144.98 or make offer. Made $100 offer, didn’t expect him to accept but he did and I had a $10 off coupon so $90
> 
> been a Blessed week for me!
> Thanks for the help and may my blessing be past on to others. 😁


Awesome!!!!


----------

